# Working Trials training in Cambs/Herts/Beds/Huntingdonshire areas?



## Dogloverlou

I've been in contact with a training club in Beds for ages now...must be getting on for nearly 2 months, and I'm STILL waiting on them to get back to me to arrange a suitable time to meet for a 1:1 session. With the lack of response and the time it's taking I'm finding myself having to look elsewhere for another club. But ideally I don't want to be travelling hours out of my way. I am struggling to find anywhere. Found another trainer who says he trained WT on his website in Huntingdonshire...but no reply. It's just so hard finding anywhere! Any recommendations?


----------



## Jenny Olley

It's not easy there aren't that many around who offer WT training. Nearest I can think of to the area you have asked is Di Ling & Margo Brothwell at sandlings dog training, Suffolk, I believe they offer weekly classes. Gary & Caroline Martin in Essex. Wendy and Paul Beasley also Suffolk, but I think they currently only offer taster days, she really likes your breed.


----------



## Cleo38

I went to see Wendy & Paul Beasley in Suffolk a while ago but really for an intro into WT & a couple of 1-2-1's afterwards. They were really great, really helpful & gave me loads of useful advice. It might be worth contacting them but I don't think they offer regular training due to their commitments.

I know you have mentioned that travel is an issue but really I would much rather travel & have tuition from a great trainer than an ok one who was local.


----------



## smokeybear

Dogloverlou said:


> I've been in contact with a training club in Beds for ages now...must be getting on for nearly 2 months, and I'm STILL waiting on them to get back to me to arrange a suitable time to meet for a 1:1 session. With the lack of response and the time it's taking I'm finding myself having to look elsewhere for another club. But ideally I don't want to be travelling hours out of my way. I am struggling to find anywhere. Found another trainer who says he trained WT on his website in Huntingdonshire...but no reply. It's just so hard finding anywhere! Any recommendations?


Firstly have you checked that they have received your enquiry? Often emails can go amiss etc.

Rita Banfather runs a WT Club https://www.facebook.com/workingtrials

Caroline and Gary can be found here and they often travel

CANINE SOLUTIONS DOG TRAINING - 2014 EVENTS
Not sure if Norman is still training WT he has not been on the circuit for years

Three Shires Dog Training Centre

Have you checked out Ulf Hesse as he has several WT pupils

K9ULF - Dog Training, Kennelling and Puppies

(Not sure if you already tried him as I know you have been told by a club/trainer that your Hovie may not be suitable for IPO)
HTH


----------



## Cleo38

smokeybear said:


> Firstly have you checked that they have received your enquiry? Often emails can go amiss etc.
> 
> Rita Banfather runs a WT Club https://www.facebook.com/workingtrials
> 
> Caroline and Gary can be found here and they often travel
> 
> CANINE SOLUTIONS DOG TRAINING - 2014 EVENTS
> Not sure if Norman is still training WT he has not been on the circuit for years
> 
> Three Shires Dog Training Centre
> *
> Have you checked out Ulf Hesse as he has several WT pupils*
> 
> K9ULF - Dog Training, Kennelling and Puppies
> 
> (Not sure if you already tried him as I know you have been told by a club/trainer that your Hovie may not be suitable for IPO)
> HTH


He was at my training class the other week - his dog was amazing!!


----------



## Jenny Olley

Sorry I missed Rita out, thought she was a long way away when I looked on my map.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thanks for the suggestions guys, there is some I've not heard of or contacted before, so I will check them all out.



smokeybear said:


> Firstly have you checked that they have received your enquiry? Often emails can go amiss etc.
> 
> Rita Banfather runs a WT Club https://www.facebook.com/workingtrials
> 
> Caroline and Gary can be found here and they often travel
> 
> CANINE SOLUTIONS DOG TRAINING - 2014 EVENTS
> Not sure if Norman is still training WT he has not been on the circuit for years
> 
> Three Shires Dog Training Centre
> 
> Have you checked out Ulf Hesse as he has several WT pupils
> 
> K9ULF - Dog Training, Kennelling and Puppies
> 
> (Not sure if you already tried him as I know you have been told by a club/trainer that your Hovie may not be suitable for IPO)
> HTH


I contacted Ulf back in June time and never heard anything back. Have also contacted Three Shires with no reply. Also, the current club I contacted have replied back to me a number of times but they're very slow and I've had to repeatedly ask them when a suitable time would be to meet. Last time I heard was 2 weeks ago which was saying I would hear from the head trainer with times and dates. I mean, they still might contact me, but I'm finding it all to slow and just want to be doing something now if that makes sense.


----------



## Dogloverlou

I've contacted Gary & Caroline, and am keeping the Three Counties club in my faves as another possibility too. Both are within an hour of me, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Cleo38

I think you have to keep ringing some people. I know Adrian (who I train with) is so busy & is not great at answering emails. 

Initially I had to phone a couple of times before I was able to book my 1-2-1 with him. I suppose it's important to you (rather than then) so keep ringing them rather than emailsing, I've found that's far easier in getting a direct response


----------



## Dogloverlou

Looking for another club now as Gary and Caroline could no longer see us *sigh*.

Was talking to Rita from Three Counties but I've heard nothing back since trying to organize a time/date to meet her and have sent a follow up email.

Have also been in contact with BMDT who run WT training, although again I've not heard anything as of yet, although I only sent the email two days ago. Will give it till after the weekends and then phone them I guess.

I'm getting quite fed up with constantly searching to be honest and never hearing back from anyone!


----------



## smokeybear

Rita runs a weekly group, have you tried to contact her via FB?


----------



## Dogloverlou

smokeybear said:


> Rita runs a weekly group, have you tried to contact her via FB?


I'm not on FB so have only contacted her via email. We was talking but like I said I've heard nothing back since saying I was flexible with dates/times to meet. I know she has a tracking day on tomorrow and is perhaps busy organizing all that and there is still time for her to get back to me. But when you're kind of desperate to get into regular training all the hold ups are frustrating.


----------



## Jenny Olley

It can be difficult to get regular trials training, Gary and Caroline are moving out of area shortly, so it's nothing personal, and I know Rita's weekly group is busy, are you going on the tracking day tomorrow?


----------



## Dogloverlou

Jenny Olley said:


> It can be difficult to get regular trials training, Gary and Caroline are moving out of area shortly, so it's nothing personal, and I know Rita's weekly group is busy, are you going on the tracking day tomorrow?


Oh I didn't take it personally, no worries. Just frustrated that every other class or trainer I contact doesn't get back to me very promptly.

Unfortunately I'm not attending the tracking day as I have a show tomorrow.


----------



## Jenny Olley

I'm rubbish at answering the phone as I'm usually training my own dog if I'm not working, but I love emails as you can pick a convenient time to answer them.


----------

